

Surprising Honesty in Facebook's Javelin JavaScript Library? - jashkenas
http://javelinjs.com/

======
aristus
It's a sendup of mootools, I believe. Evan is an interesting character and a
master troll. Last week he added the "hacked by Chinese" banner to see if
anyone would notice.

~~~
msie
I was wondering about that banner!

